# Name stamps or chops



## IcemanSK (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting a rubber stamp or chop (if there's another name I don't know it) one for my name & one for my school. I know very little about them, so I'm looking for assistance.

For Korean dojangs & school owners, are they usually in Hangul or Hanja? According to this website: http://goodcharacters.com/certificatekit.html
They "should" be in Hanja to be authentic. I've seen both Hanja & Hangul from many schools. I hate to ask it this way but which is "correct," "better," or what is the norm?


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 13, 2010)

My understanding is that there are two types of script used on chops.  Seal script and standard script.  That is true for Chinese and Korean.  If you get one using seal script, you won't be able to read it anyway!  As far as I know, seal script is the traditional way.

As for Hanja or Hangul, I'd say that it is personal preference.  Me, I would go with Hanja.  Most martial arts terms are written in Hanja anyway - although TKD makes a pretty strong effort to use only Hangul and often will write the Hanja words in Hangul.  

For official seals, hanja is normally used, for personal name seals, usually hangul.  I'd say its your call though!


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, first you have to think what's the purpose?  Originally, a chop or a seal were used to show authenticity of a letter's author or document.

In my humble opinion, what better way than to make your own.  This way it has many little intricacies that can be identified.  The couple that I made I used Hangul, because I'm more familiar with it and for my name it was just easier to do.  

As far as what is more "correct?"  I really can't say.  If you want an opinion a little closer to home, ask your teacher or the organization head.  I'm sure they would be happy to help you out.

Whatever you choose I'm sure it will be perfect!  

Take care.


----------

